# Light and go lights anyone



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone using light from http://www.lightandgo.com ? I have been trying to search for some reviews but have not found much.

Thanks


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Couldn't find any contact information on their website no email,no phone #,only where to order and pay.Unless i'm missing where it is. That may hinder their sales. May be why there has been no feedback as most would like to ask their company a few questions about the products been sold.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> Couldn't find any contact information on their website no email,no phone #,only where to order and pay.Unless i'm missing where it is. That may hinder their sales. May be why there has been no feedback as most would like to ask their company a few questions about the products been sold.


You didn't look hard enough. Look under the warranty section. There are some e-mail addresses. You are right though, the web site *IS* lacking in info. On the plus side the prices aren't bad and they are PayPal approved.

The real bummer is that they don't tell you much about the lights and what LED's are used. One set claims 1400llm (4-up ) , another 1100 ( 3-up ). If these are XPG's it could be interesting. Only way to know is to ask them. I'll leave that up to someone else.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

I went to the manufacturer web link and I'm not sure about the durability of these lights.
They look great but the warnings are bothering me a little. Here is the link.

http://wonderbike.co.kr/shop/shop/item.php?it_id=1289875412


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Baine said:


> I went to the manufacturer web link and I'm not sure about the durability of these lights.
> They look great but the warnings are bothering me a little. Here is the link.
> 
> http://wonderbike.co.kr/shop/shop/item.php?it_id=1289875412


 Good call Baine!!! Checked it out that link myself,and my gut tells me their products look pleasing to the eye,at least to me, but i think reliabilty may be a concern.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanx Cat-man-do,it's amaising i can ride at all been that blind.:madman:


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Baine said:


> I went to the manufacturer web link and I'm not sure about the durability of these lights.
> They look great but the warnings are bothering me a little. Here is the link.
> 
> http://wonderbike.co.kr/shop/shop/item.php?it_id=1289875412


?? I didn't see anything there that would cause me any concern.


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

you would think that since they are a site sponsor they would be legit and reputable. I wonder if the guy that does all the light reviews would have some imput on them


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

I emailed them, I also found the below link

http://wonderbike.co.kr/shop/shop/newwinpop.php?nw_id=1

http://kr111342420.trustpass.alibaba.com/


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

After looking at the *Wonderbike web site ( the manufacturer ) it does look like three of models are using XPG R5 LEDs. That alone is impressive. Unfortunately they are not using very refined optics. The ad states the optics are 24 degree with the XPG's. If they were more like 15 degree I might buy one of the XPG sets but 24 degrees is too wide for my taste. Still, with that said, if you bought one of the quad sets, on high you would have one bright light. Not bad for $149. The sheer output of a quad XPG would get you some decent throw ( even with 24 degree optics ).

In my opinion the _Owlet_ looks to me to be the most MTB worthy light in this group. Once again the Wonderbike web site claims to use the P-7 D-bin with this build. That would be a big plus if true. The Owlet also is built for throw which is very obvious when looking at the beam photos ( see link ). If I was contemplating buying a MS I might chose one of these instead. For $89 the price is right.

I also find the _Firefly_ and interesting offer. Small light ( think Dinotte 200L small ) that is using a single XPG....ummmm....me likey. Once again, wide beam. I can't help wondering how hard it would be to mod one of these little buggers with a Regina...:ihih: Very tempting cause I like the small size


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Cat, thanks for that beamshot link, I hadn't seen that before:thumbsup: 

I'm with you, I like the offerings from Light And Go.
Based on those beamshots, I'd go with the Owlet on helmet for throw/punch, and the Foride on bars for a nice big flood (I wonder if the tints would work together?)

Now, if we just knew who was making the batteries and if they are any better quality then the MS batteries :skep: 

If so, I'd just have to convince a few friends to get some too, so I can spread out that stupid $25 delivery fee for the first item!


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

So I e mailed back and forth with the owner of wonderbike lights "lightandgo.com is a distributor" He did make a good point about the batteries you get what "you pay for" If you want the highest quality you are going to pay for it.

On a positive note Wonderbike is currently seeking a US distributor.

Lights come with both bar and helmet mounts

I am going to pull the trigger and 1 or 2 of the lights. just havent decided which one

*QUOTE from owner of Wonderbike lights*"Most common problems are with batteries. All chinese batteries are not wrong.. many different kinds of cells and many different suppliers of them are there in china.

It has been a big dillema to make a choice of reasonably-priced and good enough quality batteries. Samsung batteries are definitely high end quality but i don't think 90 dollar light does get along well with samsung batteries. To be honest, to serve customers better, i feel a need to raise the price a little bit higher. but i can't. We are living in the age of High-end quality but lowest-price. Yes, it is duplicity.

We make our lights in shenzhen. We don't just buy ready made chinese products. We design and dump all necessary ideas and concepts to our products cause we ride much at night. We know what riders want. All parts and accessories are purchased by us. We got our batteries tested in many extremely bad conditions in china and in korea. Yes, we chose chinese batteries but they are not junk. You can trust me."

Jay / Sales Manager

Jayhoon Chwe
Address: 617 Nowon 3 ga, Bukgu, Daegu, Korea.
Shipping address : 165 Naksanri, Jicheon-myun, Chilgok-gun, Kyoungsangbuk-do, Korea 
Web: www.wonderbike.co.kr / www.revostar.co.kr
Email: [email protected] 
Skype: jaycoolg
Tel: 82-53-324-8077
Fax: 82-53-324-8011

Have a beautiful day


----------



## rbaldinellii (Apr 27, 2009)

Rode with a guy last night that just received the lightandgo Fireball light set. Holy hell was that thing bright. Way brighter than my Magicshine. It was more like a flood light instead of having a bright spot like the Magicshine. It was a very white light. When he was behind me, it was causing me to be a shadow. I was very impressed. Thinking of getting one to mount to my handlebar.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Looks like the are sending us lights for the shootout.

fc


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If their lights turn out good in the shootup it could put them on the map... provided quality is good.


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

francois said:


> Looks like the are sending us lights for the shootout.
> 
> fc


That is awesome! Do you know which models?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

gotfish8 said:


> That is awesome! Do you know which models?


4 sets so I guess most of the line.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Just checked their site again and saw that they are now offering "combo" deals at even better prices! Nice.
Making it very tempting!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone know how long Wonderbike lights have been around?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I just got these. On the upside, they seem really bright. The downside is it is all 'magicshine' technology and packaging. A few improvements though. Tests to come next week.

fc


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

francois said:


> I just got these. On the upside, they seem really bright. The downside is it is all 'magicshine' technology and packaging. A few improvements though. Tests to come next week.
> 
> fc


Awesome, looking forward to the reviews. 
For me, it all just comes down to the batteries. Are they safer, will they last. But that will take time to know (unless one of these diy battery experts take one apart and can tell us if they are any better).


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

francois said:


> I just got these. On the upside, they seem really bright. The downside is it is all 'magicshine' technology and packaging. A few improvements though. Tests to come next week.
> 
> fc


Which model/s will you be reviewing?


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

There is a high likelihood my wife ordered a Foride for me for X-mas. Hope it isn't junk.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

There are worse things to get for Christmas.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

francois said:


> I just got these. On the upside, they seem really bright. The downside is it is all 'magicshine' technology and packaging. A few improvements though. Tests to come next week.
> 
> fc


Any test results yet?


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Brooks04,

Hopefully I can give you some impressions soon but it'll be after Dec 24th. It won't be as scientific as a Francois evaluation but at least I can compare the Foride directly to a MagicShine and a Niteflux Photon Max.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Crap, the wife just told me the Foride has yet to be delivered; might not get any cool Xmas bling this year on the 24th. Hopefully it'll get here in the next couple days so I can do a little comparison to my other light systems. Wonder if Francois actually received his Light and Go systems, haven't heard anything from him in a while. Francois, you out there, everything ok?


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Light and Go = Light and Fail. Foride was ordered over 3 weeks ago but still not here.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

TCW said:


> Light and Go = Light and Fail. Foride was ordered over 3 weeks ago but still not here.


That really stinks. You should be emailing them everyday until they respond. They seem to be hit and miss on service

I have the Foride and received mixed service from them. My light arrive amazingly fast in 5 days. Their ad at the time did not offer a choice of batteries and I thought it came with a 6 cell, but I received a 4 cell. When I looked back on their website it had a choice of one or the other, but that was not the case when I ordered mine. I sent them an email and they responded promptly and offered to sell me a 6 cell and they pay the shipping. They asked for my paypal email to send me an invoice, which I sent to them. Then I did not receive any response or an invoice, so I started emailing them everyday and after about a week they finally responded with an apology and sent me the paypal invoice. I paid it and they shipped promptly and I received it in 5 days.

Their hit and miss service is certainly a concern especially after reading about your experience. The light seems decent for the money as long as it holds up. I hope they straighten this out for you soon. They certainly are not helping their cause by this inconsistent service.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Thoughts on the light in use?


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah Brooks04, let's hear more about the performance of the Foride. I hoped Francois would have given the numbers but being the holidays and all I figure he's super busy. Still I'm excited to see how the 10 new lights he got measure.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

I have now used the Foride for 2 rides as the weather has been poor. The light has a very bright flood beam and makes a good bar light and even better when running a separate helmet light. The 1st ride I had an amoeba light on my helmet and the second ride I rode with a TrailLED Darkstar on the helmet. This setup gives me plenty of light. The Foride definitely drowns out my Magicshine light. 

At first I did not like the mount as I had the light mounted on top of my bars and it stood rather high on the bar. I have now mounted the light under my bar, so it is out of the way and less chance of catching on something and breaking the mount. The way the mount pivots at the light head mount, and the clamp at the bar turns, if gives you a lot of options as to where to position the light head on your bar. The mount does cause a little bounce to the light head on hard bumps, but that is not a big deal to me. 

I only ride at night on fireroads, greenway trails, and few paved roads on my cyclocross bike. I imagine the light would be great on a singletrack trail. Most of my riding buddies are roadies and I can never get anyone to ride mountain bikes on singletack trails at night and I am not about to ride in the woods alone at night as it kind of freaks me out.

Overall very satisfied with the light, so if it holds up well overtime it will be a great value.


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you post a pick of the battery? is it the same as MS

Thanks,

I was going to order these lights but my wife bought me 2 of the bikerayusa.com lights for x-mas. she seen me looking at them and ordered them, to bad I wasn't looking at Lupines at the time


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Finally got the Foride tonight. Did a quick comparison to one of my MS and my Photon Max (hooked the Foride up to a fully charged MS battery pack - 3 of the 4 MS packs I have are still functional after a year's worth of use, miracle). Anyway, the wire gauge looks the same as the MS except from the 6-cell pack; it's much thicker and more pliable. The other wiring is also a bit more pliable. As brightness is concerned it is much brighter than a single MS. It's also quite a bit brighter than the Photon Max (was rated at 50 lux on Francois' shootout a couple years ago). Probably around the output of two MS, but the human eye is easily deceived. Hopefully, we'll get some measurements soon. The beam is wide which is exactly what I was looking for. Other observations: the helmet mount is dumb with no hook/loop design on the velcro straps, I'll likely modify it. The handlebar mount looks like it might work well.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Forgot to mention, the color temp is a little warmer than the Photon Max and is similar to the MS, maybe just a touch higher. If you prefer a higher color temp with a more bluish tint then you may not like this light. I like the color, btw.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Anybody have any updates on these lights.
Thanks


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

I got another slightly insignificant update. A magicshine mount bolts up nicely to the Foride. I dig the MS mounts with the simple O-ring. Easy on easy off, even on my helmet. My Giro Hex helmet accepts the light in the middle without the need for the MS Helmet mount. I like.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

TCW said:


> I got another slightly insignificant update. A magicshine mount bolts up nicely to the Foride. I dig the MS mounts with the simple O-ring. Easy on easy off, even on my helmet. My Giro Hex helmet accepts the light in the middle without the need for the MS mount. I like.


Thanks and how do you like light itself? How do the batteries seem?
Just so much unkown about these and I really need some lights and just don't want to spend a lot of coin.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

The Foride is really nice, large even swath of bright light, exactly what I wanted. I got the 6-cell pack. Looks like a MS pack with two more batteries. The pouch is much nicer than the MS pouch but actually a little large and a bit baggy. The light head gets really warm when on high so it needs good air flow. I have no idea if the batteries are crap or not but plan to baby them like I did my MS packs that lasted over a year, 3 of the 4 are still holding 3 hour charges. So, so far so good.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

How long did it take to get your light?



TCW said:


> The Foride is really nice, large even swath of bright light, exactly what I wanted. I got the 6-cell pack. Looks like a MS pack with two more batteries. The pouch is much nicer than the MS pouch but actually a little large and a bit baggy. The light head gets really warm when on high so it needs good air flow. I have no idea if the batteries are crap or not but plan to baby them like I did my MS packs that lasted over a year, 3 of the 4 are still holding 3 hour charges. So, so far so good.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Our reviews are up! The Foride and Fireball are excellent!

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/

fc


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Francois, you are indeed the man. I appreciate all you do for us. Your reviews are top notch.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

francois said:


> Our reviews are up! The Foride and Fireball are excellent!
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/
> 
> fc


Thanks Francois, appreciate the feedback. Always on the ball! :thumbsup:



TCW said:


> I got another slightly insignificant update. A magicshine mount bolts up nicely to the Foride. I dig the MS mounts with the simple O-ring. Easy on easy off, even on my helmet. My Giro Hex helmet accepts the light in the middle without the need for the MS mount. I like.


TCW thanks for the add on. I've been wondering myself. That's pretty important to me actually. Would you happen to have a shot of the mount switch over (I assume its just the single phillips head screw attachment).


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

kev0153 said:


> How long did it take to get your light?


My brother ordered it around December 11-ish and ot got here around January 5th.


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome review. Is that a mistake, there is a picture of a battery that says magicshine on it under the foride pictures


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

gotfish8 said:


> Awesome review. Is that a mistake, there is a picture of a battery that says magicshine on it under the foride pictures


No, all these lights and batteries are made by Magicshine in China. The batteries are version 2 or 'issues fixed' as claimed by Light and Go.

Light and Go a new outfit in Korea. They are closing in on getting a US distributor to sell and service these lights.

fc


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

I think I am going to hold off until there is a US distributor in place. I really like what I see from the foride and fireball


thanks for your time and effort


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

*Double Floride Package deal*

I wrote off to the manufacturer to see if they would offer a discount for a double Floride combo package not currently offered on their website. I know a few us already are considering this. Perhaps if more expressed an interest it might be become a purchase option in the near future.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

TCW said:


> I got another slightly insignificant update. A magicshine mount bolts up nicely to the Foride. I dig the MS mounts with the simple O-ring. Easy on easy off, even on my helmet.


Is there a source where this type of mount can be purchased?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I could not get their Paypal link to operate properly. I am interested in the high power lights.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Brooks04 said:


> Is there a source where this type of mount can be purchased?


Geomangear can probably hook you up. I took one off one of my four MJ-808s and put the Foride mount back on the 808. The Phillips screw is the same on both mounts. FYI, the 808 mount is actually on backwards when placed on the Foride.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Chromagftw said:


> I wrote off to the manufacturer to see if they would offer a discount for a double Floride combo package not currently offered on their website. I know a few us already are considering this. Perhaps if more expressed an interest it might be become a purchase option in the near future.


I sent an email and they responded back that 2 Forides are too much for mtbing. We will see what they do.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Interesting response, it's seems two would be perfectly awesome.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Agreed!


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

After reading fc reviews, i think i will pick up the Foride as my handlebar light. Great price for 1400 lumens.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I sent an email and they responded back that 2 Forides are too much for mtbing. We will see what they do.


Two probably would be too much. Now if you combo the Foride with the Owlet ( P-7 ) that has a tighter beam pattern you might have a better set-up ( one flood, one spot ). The Foride is basically going to give a lot of light in a flood pattern. Two would be over-kill. I see no real advantage in having over 2000lm of light in a flood pattern right in front of the bike. It will put so much light right in front of you that your distance night vision will be sorely compromised. Heck, even the set-up I recommended would probably be too much as I'm sure the Owlet will have some bright spill as well as the intended added throw.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ Hi Cat, I could see that happening in a situation when negotiating tight single track but in open areas I believe it will still be very accommodating. I'd rather have more at my disposable and tune it down according to conditions.

I was able to try out a double Wilma 5 (4 XPG, 1100 Lumens each x 2) on the bars and mini Troutie (2 XPE, 2 XPG, 1200 Lumens) on the helmet over the new year. With everything on full juice and a 4 meter wide DH quarry trail, nothing was compromised. For myself anyway, that set my top comparison level to which I can contrast others with.

I'm quite liking the 2 to 1 Lumen ratio (Bars to helmet) right now. Even with my current 2 Magicshines on the bar and the 400L Dinotte on the helmet, all running on full, although it works OK, I still find it to be plenty on the weak side.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone open one of these up?

I decided to pick one up anyway based on the review by Francois. Between this and the Amoeba I should have soon, I will be good to go.


----------



## heniekkrol (Jan 26, 2010)

Can you compare Light and Go Fireball with MS 808. As MS is almost two times cheeper, I'm wondering how much better would be fireball ? 
Fireball's beam patern is more flood, which I like. What about brightness ? Would be two MS better solution than one fireball ?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Magicshine MJ-808: 37 lux (measured)
Light and Go Fireball: 78 lux (measured)
Light and Go Foride: 118 lux (measured)


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

After some real world use with the Foride here are some observations:

Massive swath of light from it when worn on the helmet is awesome for my ultra-tight single track trail. However, another local trail is more open and puttng the Foride on the bars and augmenting with my Photon Max on the helmet is a better combo for that particular trail. If you can only swing one light I'd recommend the Fordide on the helmet as it's sufficient for nearly everthing unless you need some extreme throw for straight high-speed decents on fireroads. On my super-twisty trail I found that running the Foride on medium was plenty, btw. Also, on one ride I ran a MS 808 on the bars aimed up the trail. The Foride easily consumed the 808 but on the two open areas it's little hot spot actually helped as it added a tiny little punch about 50 yards up the trail. Something else that's nice. I didn't have not move my head much at all looking around corners due to the wide beam. So, hope this helps....


----------



## heniekkrol (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for data and info. Very helpful ! But as my choice is rather fireball than foride the dilemma is not gone yet  Also the battery pack is not in alu carrier ( that new ver. of MS has ) right ? 
TCW what do You think about quality of battery pack ?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TCW said:


> After some real world use with the Foride here are some observations:
> 
> Massive swath of light from it when worn on the helmet is awesome for my ultra-tight single track trail. However, another local trail is more open and puttng the Foride on the bars and augmenting with my Photon Max on the helmet is a better combo for that particular trail. If you can only swing one light I'd recommend the Fordide on the helmet as it's sufficient for nearly everthing unless you need some extreme throw for straight high-speed decents on fireroads. On my super-twisty trail I found that running the Foride on medium was plenty, btw. Also, on one ride I ran a MS 808 on the bars aimed up the trail. The Foride easily consumed the 808 but on the two open areas it's little hot spot actually helped as it added a tiny little punch about 50 yards up the trail. Something else that's nice. I didn't have not move my head much at all looking around corners due to the wide beam. So, hope this helps....


TCW, Thanks for the user review. :thumbsup: Since you also own a MS I would think it better to use the Foride on the bars and the MS on the helmet but to each their own. The light from the MS might still get swallowed up by the Foride but at least it would be lighter on the head. Not to mention you would be able to point the farther throw of the MS exactly where you wanted.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> TCW, Thanks for the user review. :thumbsup: Since you also own a MS I would think it better to use the Foride on the bars and the MS on the helmet but to each their own. The light from the MS might still get swallowed up by the Foride but at least it would be lighter on the head. Not to mention you would be able to point the farther throw of the MS exactly where you wanted.


Yeah, I agree. The helmet use was mainly for my local trail (Draper) that is ridulously tight single track. The other trail (just a couple miles from my house) is much more typical in its design, even if it's an Okie trail - Clearbay near Lake Thunderbird. There, the big flood Foride on bars/MJ-808 on helmet works better although I prefer my Photon Max over my Magicshines (I have four MJ-808). Also, the weight difference isn't much as I've retrofit the Foride with a MJ-808 mount that fits directly on a cross-vent on my Giro Hex helmet.

About the battery pack: I got the 6-cell version. It didn't come with a rubber cover like the 4-cell version. The pouch is much bettery than the old MJ-808 pouch but the battery construction looks the same, no aluminum housing. Run time was good and I hope the packs works as well as my babied MJ-808 packs. I did have one finally go bad after a year's worth of use. It might have gotten over charged once.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Crappy phone pics :madman:


----------



## heniekkrol (Jan 26, 2010)

What would you say for 2 x MJ808 combo ? I mean both on bar for flood and wider beam. Would it be still outperformed by 1100 lumens fireball ?


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

I tried 2 MJ808s once on the bars and it was impressive. Problem is that I had to use the splitter into one pack and couldn't run them both on high without trashing the pack. If you ran two packs it would be fine and probably seem brighter than one Fireball (assumption based on running two 808s versus the Foride - the Foride seemed just a little brighter than the two 808s). But then you might get frustrated with battery pack placement issues for the dual 808 set up on the bars.


----------



## heniekkrol (Jan 26, 2010)

True, extra battery pack, extra cable - it's not most comfortable, but more versatile for sure ( I have two lamps, one could be on helmet when needed )


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Does the forride bar mount have the ability to rotate left/right? The reason I ask is because I have other accessories mounted in the middle of bar. So I would want to mount the light somewhere on the bar and focus the light in the middle. Is taht possible with the forride?


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

TCW, did you purhase the light and goes off their website?

I have contacted them 3 times over the past 3 weeks and not a peep from them. If simple emails cant be responded to, I dread to think how they will act if warranty issues surface. Get on track with your customer service - it will do wonders for your sales volume.

*^^^Light&Go^^^* *Please read the above!*


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

They were very responsive to a few emails I sent them. That is odd.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Chromagftw said:


> TCW, did you purhase the light and goes off their website?
> 
> I have contacted them 3 times over the past 3 weeks and not a peep from them. If simple emails cant be responded to, I dread to think how they will act if warranty issues surface. Get on track with your customer service - it will do wonders for your sales volume.
> 
> *^^^Light&Go^^^* *Please read the above!*


My brother bought them for me as a gift from their website. He ordered it a few days into Decemeber (around the 11th) and it got here a little after X-mas. He contacted them a few times assuming it would make it by X-mas but we came to discover he didn't pay them extra for expedited shipping. That said, they were prompt and cordial in their replies. Maybe your emails are ending up in their spam filter? I honestly was very impressed with their turn-around to my brother's somewhat angry emails (they always stayed cool when they could've been combatitive).


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Max and TCW for the reply.

It might be that I was using the wrong addie? ---> [email protected]

I understand Chinese New Year is just around the corner, perhaps this might be partly why...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I've used that [email protected] address and corresponded with them. I had the same experience TCW is relating- pretty prompt and very nice. You may also try [email protected].


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

heniekkrol said:


> True, extra battery pack, extra cable - it's not most comfortable, but more versatile for sure ( I have two lamps, one could be on helmet when needed )


I have one battery pack (6 cell) that feeds a P7 Magicshine and a rear light. And another (4 cell) that feed another P7 Magicshine. Works really well and provides both light and battery back up. One battery pack (6 cell) hangs from the top tube at front and the other sits on the top tube at rear. Frame is Nicolai cc.


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Lost Biker said:


> Does the forride bar mount have the ability to rotate left/right?


Negative.
It's not the best mount, but I think what they were after is being able to center it over the stem. That's how I ran it and it worked pretty well. However, this was on a rigid bike and after some washboard sections the tilt adjust had worked itself loose and the head pointed to the ground until I could stop and tighten back in place. 
I addressed the slightly loose fit between the head and mount with snips of inner tube. 
The Foride light itself is pretty good - nice beam pattern and very bright. The batteries are a big question mark (mine were nothing like those in the MTBR review) and the battery bag and helmet mount are almost useless. The bag is too big with some of the oddest velcro and buckle placements I've seen, and the helmet mount is about 2 feet of very stiff velcro attached to an almost flat base late. I suppose it could work for some.
I used my own 6 pack of batteries and got 60 mins of run time with about 1/2 of that on high and the rest on one of the mid levels before the switch went blue indicating 50% battery left. I question the run time claims and will test that out this weekend with their own battery.
Overall I was pleased with the light head. The batteries remain a question mark. At $150+ it's a bit steep (given the lack of real data). If it were a light head only for $80-$100 I think it would be a sweet deal.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks twindaddy for answering my question.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like the forrdie is out of stock as of today.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I used my Foride the other night and it outshine the MS by a long way. I bought the 6 cell battery and no fires yet. It has no waterproofing though. I actually like it best on medium because the high setting washes out the road a little. I have it pointed close, an Amoeba pointed further down the road and a home brew 700 lumen light on my helmet that someone on the home brew forum sold me.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the note on the batteries MAX.

From their pics on the website, only the 2 cell pack seemed to have a waterproofed rubber encasing, not the case with their 4 or 6 cell though. 

I wrote them beginning last week enquiring about that among other things - still no reply though. I might have to make an actual purchase before my emails get responded to. Money talks eh?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

They responded to me twice before I bought. I think we are in the Chinese New Year and they take lots of time off.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The web distribution and "storefront" guys are in S Korea, and then the stuff is drop-shipped from China. I don't get the feeling that the two operations are super tight or coordinated.


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it is the chinese new year, that may be why no response


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

really wierd. All products are SOLD OUT.

http://www.lightandgo.com/


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Lost Biker said:


> really wierd. All products are SOLD OUT.
> 
> http://www.lightandgo.com/


I have a feeling this is just because of the Chinese New Year but I did send them an e-mail to get the real low-down. My guess is that it was easier for the website administrator to mark all items as "sold out" rather than create a new web page explaining that they just want to close down for the two week holiday. Not the smartest thing to do that's for sure.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

hope you're right. Interested in getting the foride but with this recent hiccup, makes me a little skeptical. I'll check back after the new yeatr.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Lost Biker said:


> hope you're right. Interested in getting the foride but with this recent hiccup, makes me a little skeptical. I'll check back after the new yeatr.


Looks like I was right. Got the e-mail today. Light and Go website is back up. The Foride is available again as are the others.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Cat, are you gong to shell out on the Floride now or wait until next month to decide once the Bike Ray 4 is out? I think i'm going to wait on Mr Geoman and see what the low down is with him and BR first. 

I'm also still waiting on Rob at Dinotte since November last year to let me know what the new upgrade is going to be on their 400Ls. I will e-bother him again. Its about that time.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

The Bike Ray IV looks interesting.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> Cat, are you gong to shell out on the Floride now or wait until next month to decide once the Bike Ray 4 is out? I think i'm going to wait on Mr Geoman and see what the low down is with him and BR first.
> 
> I'm also still waiting on Rob at Dinotte since November last year to let me know what the new upgrade is going to be on their 400Ls. I will e-bother him again. Its about that time.


Actually, I'm thinking of buying the Firefly ( for mounting on the fork crown ). As for the Foride, like you said, it might be better to see what Geoman does with the Bike Ray IV.

It would be interesting to see a duel XP-G version of the 400L but I wouldn't hold my breath on that.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Looks like I was right. Got the e-mail today. Light and Go website is back up. The Foride is available again as are the others.


You called it! :thumbsup: I just ordered my Foride.


----------



## sam2391 (Jul 31, 2010)

Is there any pics of the bikeray 4 IV yet? Anyone know when they will be availible as well. Thanks Sam


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

I was getting ready to buy some and they fell off the face of the planet... Does anyone know what happened? Their US site:
www.lightandgo.com worked until ~friday last week. Now it doesn't work at all... Did they fold?


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

Lightandgo.com works for me.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

LORENZ said:


> Lightandgo.com works for me.


Holy crap! Their site has been down for a few days and is now back up... Weird!!:skep:


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

emails to [email protected] and [email protected] are returned as undeliverable even though the website is up. Funky business model they have there.


----------



## clo (Nov 25, 2010)

*Owlet/ night rider HID combo?*

well with all the positive and negative comments about their customer service I'm thinking about buying the Owlet and pairing it up with my Night rider HID or letting my son use it when he rides with me at night.

thinking running the Owlet on my bar and Night rider on my helmet would give me plenty of light no? bit of a light noob....so bear with me


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> emails to [email protected] and [email protected] are returned as undeliverable even though the website is up. Funky business model they have there.


I don't know man but none of my emails were ever returned since beginning January this year. It seems like I was the only one. I might have preferred a "undeliverable" notice though - that way I'd know for sure it wasn't due to the scent of my Old Spice cologne...


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

I ordered my Forride with express shipping and it came shipped to my house 5 days later as advertised. I am very impressed with the amount of usable light from the Foride. Great light for the price.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

You should try [email protected]. I actually got a response from them today. They seem to be really hit and miss service- and delivery-wise since the production is in China and the "storefront" is in Korea. The left hand does not understand the translation from the right hand.  It's been a comedy of errors from those jokers so far...


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I got my order a few months ago in short order. I have been happy with my Foride.


----------



## pak-man (Apr 22, 2010)

anybody notice that you put in your info and register that it's not secure? Kinda paranoid to create an account and put my info


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> You should try [email protected]. I actually got a response from them today. They seem to be really hit and miss service- and delivery-wise since the production is in China and the "storefront" is in Korea. The left hand does not understand the translation from the right hand.  It's been a comedy of errors from those jokers so far...


Thanks for that mate, its one I haven't tried yet. You're right about the comedy of errors. :lol:


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Holy crap, after only 42 days my lights showed up. Amazing.

I got a pair of Forides, and they are bright. As bright as the center of my Magicshines, but whereas the MS has the small center hot spot, the Foride's center spreads out waaaay wider, transitions more gradually, and has a wider overall light halo that is also brighter than the MS's. There are certainly quite a few more lumens coming out of this sucker.

Quality is not amazing, but it should work fine. The handlebar mount has potential, but is pretty flexy and does not inspire much confidence. I may try to find a way to use a different mount if I can like an old Niterider or Light and Motion. The helmet mount is solid but non-adjustable in its angle.

For the price it spews an impressive number of photons. It ain't no German engineering though.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

The Foride looks to be a decent bar mount front light. Does the Firefly have a flash mode such that it could be used as a rear light on a road bike?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I would us the MS rear light. Very bright, flashes and is red.


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

tscheezy said:


> The handlebar mount has potential, but is pretty flexy and does not inspire much confidence.


Speaking of which... 
The Foride had become my standard bar mount light for the past 2 or 3 months. The battery run time is great and the broad, bright light works very well for our trails. I've probably logged 30+ rides with it so far. Last night, however, I managed to snap the bar mount when trying to "nudge" it back up after it slipped down a bit. I guess the mount decided to grip a little while I tried pulling the head back to point further up the trail. It just snapped. The plastic area of the swivel is what broke. I was able to use some velcro to finish the ride, but I was mad at myself.
It looks like that's the weak point on the mount. It only opens so far before pressing against its limit and the plastic is pretty thin in that area. I suspect it was already cracked - perhaps due to over tightening on a frequent basis - since the direction I was tugging the light shouldn't have caused the failure. 
I see today that they're out of stock of the replacement mounts, so I'll see what I can fabricate this weekend.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

I was looking at bar mouts ad this guy:
http://www.el34world.com/Misc/bike/BikesLights7.htm

makes some decent looking mounts. I don't have one but was looking to upgrade the Foride light I have on order (it's in the mail! ). He sells an optional adapter for magic shine lights. I wonder if it would work for the Foride? I don't have mine so I can't see how it mounts.

Also, planet bike makes one that's nearly identical.

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/3106.html

Let me know or post pics of what you do. I've read that the Foride mount isn't the greatest...


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Mounts*

I have a couple like those at Planetbike. They almost fit. The slide is just a tad too thick to fit in the track of the light mount. Those Marwi mounts might work. 
I tried a couple options such as using a Magicshine mount, but the curves don't match up. So as usual, I resorted to a zip tie. I just drilled through the remaining bracket so a small zip tie could run through it and looped it to the other piece. It's now a VPP light mount  
It may last long enough that I can think of a better solution.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Not sure if this is an option for others but I used a Magishine mount with the O-ring setup and it bolted right up. However, I attach the mount backwords on the Foride. It's been bombproof so far and I can also throw it on a vent on my helmt if I decide to use only one light. Just an FYI.


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

twindaddy said:


> I have a couple like those at Planetbike. They almost fit. The slide is just a tad too thick to fit in the track of the light mount.


I just received a couple Planet Bike quick cam mounts to use with two Magicshine MJ-636 lights that have "onethelite" style handlebar mounts like the Foride. You're right about the PB slide not being exactly the right size. However, I just swapped the slides off the MJ-636 mounts onto the PB mount. This makes for a lower profile mount that's much more stable than the flimsy original one. I would imagine you should be able to do the same with the slide of your Foride mount. Or you could just buy the Bikeray III mounts from Geoman which look to be the same style.


----------



## tjhanes (Feb 16, 2008)

*waterproofing?*

So, my Niterider Minewt dual finally bit the dust after years of use. I sprung on the Foride for the lumens/dollar ratio and long (claimed) runtime. The light showed up Friday, and I haven't ridden with it yet. I must say it doesn't look like a highly refined piece of engineering craftsmanship out of the box, but turn it on and the sheer light output almost makes you forget any shortcomings. This thing is seriously bright, way, way more than my Niterider. Plus, if the runtime is close to what is claimed, I should never need to use anything but the highest setting.

I ride year-round in almost any weather, so I'm a little concerned how this thing will hold up to the elements. I waterproofed the battery by using plasti-dip as suggested in this forum, but what about the head unit? Has anyone ridden theirs in a hard rain? Any good suggestions on waterproofing methods? It seems like the switch cover could allow some water to seep in, and perhaps around the lens if it's not well-sealed. Also, the housing appears to be an outside tube or shell that the main light unit is inserted into. This leaves a seam at the front and back that could be susceptible if not fully sealed.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Is there still love for these??? 

Can the optics be changed on them? I'm thinking about a Foride for the bars and the Firefly for the helmet. The Owlet seems to have the narrowest beam, but the output is reported to be pretty low. I'd like to make the Firefly more of a spot.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

OK. Nevermind. I decided to go with these:


----------



## Paul @ Sydney (Feb 17, 2007)

I wanted to post about my FORIDE, I am stoked with it's performance. I have tried Halogen, HID and led before, but this light is Terrific. That said, I'm not a big fan of the handlebar mount - it needs to be stronger, but the light output, beam spread, light weight and PRICE, my light cost $144. I had to modify the charger to fit Australian power point, but it works fine, Great light - highly recomended. 

I have used it off road and on road and not had any issues so far...


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm just thinking about buying a second light to my Magicshine MJ-808. Until now, I wanted to buy a Light and Go Fireball, but just noticed that, two new products appeared on the horizon at DealExtreme: Magicshine MJ-870 and MJ-872, with 3 and 4 Cree XP-G leds (1200 and 1600 lumens theoretically). I'm searching for a 3-led version, that's far enough for my favourite trails (I will use two lights, one on my helmet and one on the handlebar).
Do you have any info about these new DX photon-guns?

Edit: oh, I see two other topics with a lot of information. Sorry for my post, next time it would be better to check the LIghts and Night Riding topic first.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

these guys still around? Web site link seems to be dead.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

kev0153 said:


> these guys still around? Web site link seems to be dead.


It looks like Magic Shine acquired them.

The MJ-856 is the Foride.

The MJ-858 is the Firefly.

It looks like the rest of the product line was discontinued.


----------

